# Crash von ISPConfig3 nach Update



## m0j01812 (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo...

Heute gab es bei mir den Supergau!
Nach dem Versuch bei ISPConfig3 ein update durchzuführen habe ich nun den Salat. Es funktioniert nur noch die Hälfte!

Beginnen wir mit dem Offensichtlichen:

ISPConfig teilt folgendes mit

Einer oder mehrere benötigte Dienste sind offline
(Web-Server:	Offline)
Alle anderen Dienste werden als online angezeigt.

System Protokoll gibt folgendes aus:

```
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.413914] php[20863]: segfault at 7fff5bb00e78 ip 000000000062cdd7 sp 00007fff5bb00e80 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.425270] php[20974]: segfault at 7fff8c04afd8 ip 000000000062cdd7 sp 00007fff8c04afe0 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.428553] php[21186]: segfault at 7ffeffc89fd0 ip 000000000062c3c1 sp 00007ffeffc89f90 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.437448] php[21412]: segfault at 7fff2f242db8 ip 000000000062cdd7 sp 00007fff2f242dc0 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.440218] php[21290]: segfault at 7fff11fffcf8 ip 000000000062cdd7 sp 00007fff11fffd00 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.441842] php[21069]: segfault at 7fffab677d58 ip 000000000062cdd7 sp 00007fffab677d60 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.448676] php[20899]: segfault at 7fff99647f70 ip 000000000062c3c1 sp 00007fff99647f30 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.450599] php[20802]: segfault at 7fffb2b3cf38 ip 000000000062cdd7 sp 00007fffb2b3cf40 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:19 triton896 kernel: [6234611.454210] php[21132]: segfault at 7fff1a23fff0 ip 000000000062c3c1 sp 00007fff1a23ffb0 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:49 triton896 kernel: [6234641.701946] __ratelimit: 3 callbacks suppressed
May 12 16:40:49 triton896 kernel: [6234641.701956] php[20716]: segfault at 7fff9f3b0db8 ip 000000000062cdd7 sp 00007fff9f3b0dc0 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:51 triton896 kernel: [6234644.046637] php[20757]: segfault at 7fff22c53fe8 ip 000000000062c94f sp 00007fff22c53ff0 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:40:52 triton896 kernel: [6234644.798851] php[20681]: segfault at 7fffb6a36f70 ip 000000000062c3c1 sp 00007fffb6a36f30 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 16:41:05 triton896 kernel: [6234657.609122] php[20625]: segfault at 7fff11adcfe8 ip ffffffffff60041f sp 00007fff11adcff0 error 6
May 12 16:41:25 triton896 kernel: [6234678.308598] php[20581]: segfault at 7fff70b91f40 ip 000000000062c3c1 sp 00007fff70b91f00 error 6 in php5[400000+6f9000]
May 12 17:07:02 triton896 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
May 12 17:07:02 triton896 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
May 12 17:29:23 triton896 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
May 12 17:29:23 triton896 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
May 12 17:50:04 triton896 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
May 12 17:50:04 triton896 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
```
Und es geht noch weiter...


----------



## m0j01812 (12. Mai 2013)

ISPConfig Cron-Protokoll gibt aus:

```
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von dbus-x11:
dbus-x11 hängt ab von dbus; aber:
Paket dbus ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von dbus-x11 (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'S99iptables' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'iptables' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Starting iptables depends on stop-bootlogd and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: Starting iptables depends on stop-bootlogd and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: There is a loop between service fail2ban and iptables if started
insserv: loop involving service iptables at depth 5
insserv: loop involving service fail2ban at depth 4
insserv: Starting iptables depends on stop-bootlogd and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2.2-common (--configure):
Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von libapache2-mod-php5:
libapache2-mod-php5 hängt ab von apache2.2-common; aber:
Paket apache2.2-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von clamav-daemon:
clamav-daemon hängt ab von clamav-freshclam | clamav-data; aber:
Paket clamav-freshclam ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
Paket clamav-data ist nicht installiert.
Paket clamav-freshclam, das clamav-data bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav-daemon (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
debconf: kann Oberfläche nicht initialisieren: Dialog
debconf: (TERM ist nicht gesetzt, die Dialog-Oberfläche kann daher nicht verwendet werden.)
debconf: greife zurück auf die Oberfläche: Readline
debconf: kann Oberfläche nicht initialisieren: Readline
debconf: (Diese Oberfläche bedarf eines steuernden Terminals.)
debconf: greife zurück auf die Oberfläche: Teletype
Stopping domain name service...: bind9 waiting for pid 19818 to die.
Starting domain name service...: bind9.
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'S99iptables' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'iptables' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Starting iptables depends on stop-bootlogd and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: Starting iptables depends on stop-bootlogd and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: There is a loop between service fail2ban and iptables if started
insserv: loop involving service iptables at depth 5
insserv: loop involving service fail2ban at depth 4
insserv: Starting iptables depends on stop-bootlogd and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von bind9 (--configure):
Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von ssh:
ssh hängt ab von openssh-server; aber:
Paket openssh-server ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von ssh (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von clamav:
clamav hängt ab von clamav-freshclam | clamav-data; aber:
Paket clamav-freshclam ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
Paket clamav-data ist nicht installiert.
Paket clamav-freshclam, das clamav-data bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von apache2-mpm-prefork:
apache2-mpm-prefork hängt ab von apache2.2-common (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze11); aber:
Paket apache2.2-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2-mpm-prefork (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von apache2-suexec:
apache2-suexec hängt ab von apache2.2-common; aber:
Paket apache2.2-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2-suexec (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von apache2:
apache2 hängt ab von apache2-mpm-worker (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze11) | apache2-mpm-prefork (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze11) | apache2-mpm-event (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze11) | apache2-mpm-itk (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze11); aber:
Paket apache2-mpm-worker ist nicht installiert.
Paket apache2-mpm-prefork ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
Paket apache2-mpm-event ist nicht installiert.
Paket apache2-mpm-itk ist nicht installiert.
apache2 hängt ab von apache2.2-common (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze11); aber:
Paket apache2.2-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2 (--configure):
Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
dbus
clamav-freshclam
openssh-server
dbus-x11
apache2.2-common
libapache2-mod-php5
clamav-daemon
bind9
ssh
clamav
apache2-mpm-prefork
apache2-suexec
apache2
PHP Fatal error: Call to undefined method plugins::registerAction() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/backup_plugin.inc.php on line 54
```


----------



## m0j01812 (12. Mai 2013)

FreshClam sagt:

```
Sun May 12 07:25:16 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 07:25:16 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 07:25:17 2013 -> Downloading daily-17195.cdiff [100%]
Sun May 12 07:25:19 2013 -> daily.cld updated (version: 17195, sigs: 1247625, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 07:25:19 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 07:25:22 2013 -> Database updated (2292053 signatures) from db.local.clamav.net (IP: 62.27.56.14)
Sun May 12 07:25:22 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17195, sigs: 1247625, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 08:25:22 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 08:25:24 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17195, sigs: 1247625, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 09:25:24 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 09:25:26 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17195, sigs: 1247625, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 10:25:26 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 10:25:29 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17195, sigs: 1247625, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 11:25:29 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 11:25:31 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17195, sigs: 1247625, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 12:25:31 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 12:25:33 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 13:25:33 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 13:25:33 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 13:25:33 2013
Sun May 12 13:25:33 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 13:25:33 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 13:25:33 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 13:25:33 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 13:25:34 2013 -> Downloading daily-17196.cdiff [100%]
Sun May 12 13:25:36 2013 -> daily.cld updated (version: 17196, sigs: 1247735, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 13:25:37 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 13:25:39 2013 -> Database updated (2292163 signatures) from db.local.clamav.net (IP: 62.245.181.53)
Sun May 12 13:25:39 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17196, sigs: 1247735, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 14:25:39 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 14:25:41 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17196, sigs: 1247735, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 15:25:41 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 15:25:43 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 16:25:44 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 16:25:48 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 16:25:48 2013
Sun May 12 16:25:49 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 16:25:49 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 16:25:49 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 16:25:51 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 16:25:51 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17196, sigs: 1247735, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 16:25:51 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 16:26:35 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> Received signal: wake up
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> ClamAV update process started at Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> WARNING: Local version: 0.97.6 Recommended version: 0.97.8
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven)
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 17196, sigs: 1247735, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 17:26:35 2013 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 214, sigs: 41, f-level: 63, builder: neo)
Sun May 12 17:26:37 2013 -> --------------------------------------
Sun May 12 17:28:48 2013 -> Update process terminated
```


----------



## m0j01812 (12. Mai 2013)

ClamAV-Protokoll gibt:

```
Sun May 12 07:00:02 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Sun May 12 08:00:02 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database modification detected. Forcing reload.
Sun May 12 08:00:02 2013 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Sun May 12 08:00:08 2013 -> Database correctly reloaded (2286644 signatures)
Sun May 12 09:00:33 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Sun May 12 10:03:01 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Sun May 12 11:04:01 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Sun May 12 12:04:01 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Sun May 12 13:04:01 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Sun May 12 14:04:01 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database modification detected. Forcing reload.
Sun May 12 14:04:01 2013 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Sun May 12 14:04:07 2013 -> Database correctly reloaded (2286754 signatures)
Sun May 12 15:06:01 2013 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Sun May 12 15:36:31 2013 -> Pid file removed.
Sun May 12 15:36:31 2013 -> --- Stopped at Sun May 12 15:36:31 2013
Sun May 12 15:36:31 2013 -> Socket file removed.
Sun May 12 15:36:32 2013 -> +++ Started at Sun May 12 15:36:32 2013
Sun May 12 15:36:32 2013 -> clamd daemon 0.97.6 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)
Sun May 12 15:36:32 2013 -> Log file size limited to -1 bytes.
Sun May 12 15:36:32 2013 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Sun May 12 15:36:32 2013 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Sun May 12 15:36:32 2013 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".
Sun May 12 15:36:37 2013 -> Loaded 2286754 signatures.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 15
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Archive support enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Algorithmic detection enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Portable Executable support enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> ELF support enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Mail files support enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> OLE2 support enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> PDF support enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> HTML support enabled.
Sun May 12 15:36:38 2013 -> Self checking every 3600 seconds.
Sun May 12 16:43:33 2013 -> No stats for Database check - forcing reload
Sun May 12 16:44:19 2013 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Sun May 12 16:44:29 2013 -> Database correctly reloaded (2286754 signatures)
Sun May 12 17:28:47 2013 -> Pid file removed.
Sun May 12 17:28:47 2013 -> --- Stopped at Sun May 12 17:28:47 2013
Sun May 12 17:28:47 2013 -> Socket file removed.
```
Ein Apache-Restart brachte folgendes:

```
triton896:/etc/init.d# ./apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2 ... waiting ............(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
Action 'start' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.
 failed!
```
So das ganze läuft unter:

```
Linux version 2.6.32-5-amd64 (Debian 2.6.32-48squeeze1) (dannf@debian.org) (gcc version 4.3.5 (Debian 4.3.5-4) )
```
Hat jemand einen guten Rat? (mal zu Till rüber schiel)


----------



## F4RR3LL (12. Mai 2013)

Wie war denn die genaue Befehlsreihenfolge die Du benutzt hast?
Lief das update unüberwacht?
Steht in deiner sources.list stable oder squeeze.
Das fällt mir grade so als erstes ein. Denn das ist schon einiges was dort zerschossen wurde.


Die Meldungen bei Freshclam und Clamav sind ok. Und die warnings am Anfang bzgl LSB Tags sind auch erstmal nicht so wild.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2013)

PHP segfaulats können an sich nichts mit einem ispconfig update zu tun haben, das php ist ja von der Linux Distribution. Hast Du vielleicht auch Linux Updates eingespielt?

Poste bitte auch mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## m0j01812 (12. Mai 2013)

Nein ich habe seit etwa einem halben jahr kein update der Linux distri. gemacht. bis heute lief ja auch alles... 


```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      18777/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      18720/imap-login
tcp        0      0 static-ip-85-25-:domain *:*                     LISTEN      24066/named
tcp        0      0 static-ip-85-25-:domain *:*                     LISTEN      24066/named
tcp        0      0 triton896.server:domain *:*                     LISTEN      24066/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      24066/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      28653/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1086/sshd
tcp        0      0 static-ip-85-25-154:ssh 1.234.45.69:51452       SYN_RECV    -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN      24066/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      12917/smtpd
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      18720/imap-login
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      18777/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      27012/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      26986/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38555 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38586 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22547/error
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38555 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   16739/error
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38590 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38592 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22559/error
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38590 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22554/error
tcp        0      0 triton896.server4yo:ssh p57ACEC0F.dip0.t-:50167 VERBUNDEN   8755/sshd: root@not
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38591 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22557/error
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:49059 localhost.localdoma:ftp TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38589 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:39940 localhost.localdoma:www TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 triton896.server4:58353 triton896.server4:mysql TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38592 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38587 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 triton896.server4:40338 dns-zone.classdns.n:www TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38587 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22549/error
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38585 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38588 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38588 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22546/error
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38589 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22555/error
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38591 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:38586 VERBUNDEN   26827/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:38585 localhost.localdo:mysql VERBUNDEN   22551/error
tcp        0   2476 triton896.server4yo:ssh p57ACEC0F.dip0.t-:51551 VERBUNDEN   22571/0
tcp6       0      0 [::]:6443               [::]:*                  LISTEN      6988/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      18777/pop3-login
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      18720/imap-login
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      6988/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:tproxy             [::]:*                  LISTEN      6988/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN      24066/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      28653/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      1086/sshd
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       [::]:*                  LISTEN      24066/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:smtp               [::]:*                  LISTEN      12917/smtpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      6988/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      18720/imap-login
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      18777/pop3-login
tcp6       0      0 triton896.server4yo:www spider-141-8-147-:26332 FIN_WAIT2   -
tcp6       0      0 triton896.server4yo:www 175.44.56.252%3435:3767 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 triton896.server4yo:www CL-Blue-Halls-RB.:60068 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 triton896.server4yo:www ool-18ba024f.dyn.:54051 TIME_WAIT
```



			
				Zitat von F4RR3LL:
			
		

> Wie war denn die genaue Befehlsreihenfolge die Du benutzt hast?
> Lief das update unüberwacht?


Das Update war nur das update von ISPConfig3 und das lief genau nach anleitung!


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2013)

Da läuft noch ein apache. Ruf mal bitte auf:

killall apache2

/etc/init.d/apache2 start


----------



## m0j01812 (12. Mai 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Da läuft noch ein apache. Ruf mal bitte auf:
> 
> killall apache2
> 
> /etc/init.d/apache2 start


Ok... Habe es gemacht. Nun teilt der Server mir beim aufruf von ISPC das hier mit:

```
Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
```


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2013)

Was steht dazu genau im apache error.log?

Ist das ein vserver? Wenn ja, poste mal die Ausgabe von:

cat /proc/user_beancounters

Wenn Du apc oder xcache oder eaccelerator in php einsetzet, dann deaktivier das mal testweise.

Das Debian perfects etup ist übrigens das em besten getestete setup, ich mache damit fast täglich Updates beim entwickeln und auf Kundensystemen und hatte bislang nie ein derartiges Problem. Es muss daher einen anderen Grund als das Update geben warum das passiert ist, das Update hat es möglicherweise nur "zu Tage gefördert" indem apache etc. neu gestartet wurden.


----------



## m0j01812 (12. Mai 2013)

error.log:

```
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Sun May 12 20:36:24 2013] [warn] [client 87.172.236.15] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Sun May 12 20:36:24 2013] [error] [client 87.172.236.15] Premature end of script headers: index.php
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Sun May 12 20:36:25 2013] [warn] [client 87.172.236.15] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Sun May 12 20:36:25 2013] [error] [client 87.172.236.15] Premature end of script headers: index.php
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Sun May 12 20:36:26 2013] [warn] [client 87.172.236.15] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Sun May 12 20:36:26 2013] [error] [client 87.172.236.15] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```
Nein es ist kein vserver!

apc oder xcache oder eaccelerator werden nicht eingesetzt und jetzt kommt der Clou:

Das System ist tatsächlich vor 1 1/2 Jahren nach der "Debian perfect Server" Setup-Variante aufgesetzt!  

Gerade deshalb verstehe ich das Problem ja grundsätzlich nicht. Ich hatte schon mehrmals ein Update von ISPConfig durchgeführt und hatte auch noch nie ein solches Problem. auch auf meinem zweiten server nicht.


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2013)

Schau mal bitte ins suexec.log, dort muss der Fehler drin stehen.



> Das System ist tatsächlich vor 1 1/2 Jahren nach der "Debian perfect Server" Setup-Variante aufgesetzt!


Das ist schonmal gut, denn darauf wurde die aktuelle Version entwickelt.


----------



## F4RR3LL (12. Mai 2013)

Für mich sieht der Post http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/35677-post2.html so aus als ist dort irgendwann mal ein update gelaufen. Weiß der Geier wann. Du schriebst ja das 6 Monate keine updates gemacht wurden, was nicht unbedingt gut ist eher im Gegenteil.
Aber für mich scheint es als würden sich die Fehler des damaligen updates jetzt auswirken da nun die Dienste neu gestartet wurden und durch die damaligen Fehler die laufenden Dienste abgeschossen wurden.
So würde ich das alles interpretieren. Was natürlich zur Frage führt. Was war bei dem letzten update das Problem.
Gruß Sven


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

OK... Soweit, so gut!
ISPC3 meldet nun keine offensichtlichen Fehler mehr...

lediglich meine webmail oberfläche spinnt noch...
Denn es gehen keine Mails raus oder rein. Auch nicht lokal.

E-Mail Protokoll meldet:

```
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13091]: 7BD471A6339: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=499, delays=498/0.61/0/0.09, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13084]: 764591A6253: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=8899, delays=8898/0.61/0/0.09, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13088]: E977F1A61D9: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=12918, delays=12918/0.61/0/0.09, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[11121]: F27D71A6329: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=1158, delays=1158/0.61/0/0.09, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13106]: ECE6D1A6254: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=8838, delays=8838/0.62/0/0.07, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13089]: 7610A1A6256: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=8779, delays=8778/0.61/0/0.09, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13108]: E17BE1A6255: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=8838, delays=8838/0.63/0/0.07, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13100]: E37AF1A632A: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=1098, delays=1098/0.61/0/0.09, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13104]: EFD5C1A62C6: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=4698, delays=4698/0.62/0/0.08, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13110]: DC9681A6257: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=4518, delays=4518/0.64/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13097]: 6E0E11A61B1: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=13215, delays=13215/0.66/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13081]: D97FA1A62CB: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=4518, delays=4518/0.66/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13096]: D28CA1A632F: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=918, delays=918/0.66/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13118]: BD48B1A62C9: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=4579, delays=4578/0.68/0/0.04, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13113]: 1F6651A618A: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=14359, delays=14358/0.67/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13116]: BB06B1A61B3: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=13136, delays=13135/0.67/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
May 12 23:53:20 triton896 postfix/error[13079]: D95B81A632E: to=<www-data@triton896.server4you.de>, orig_to=<www-data>, relay=none, delay=918, delays=918/0.66/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
```


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2013)

Poste mal Deine main.cf und master.cf Dateien.


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

Genialität der Technik!

main.cf

```
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = triton896.server4you.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = triton896.server4you.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination, reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
smtp_bind_address = 85.24.154.107inet_protocols = all
inet_protocols = all
```

master.cf

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
	-o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix	-	n	n	-	2	pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
Nebenbei ist der Server momentan garnicht erreichbar, nachdem ich eine Failover-IP hinzugefügt habe! Ich scheine momentan echt alles falsch zu machen! (Überforderungs aufgrund zu verbissenem Versuchen! :-S ) wo schaue ich da nun nach um den wieder flott zu bekommen?

***Zusatz***
In der Interfaces steht nur die Haupt-IP!

***Nachtrag***
Die Recovery-Console ist toll. Wenn ich jetzt nur wüßte warum der im normalen Modus nicht erreichbar ist. wenn ich das backup von ISP3 von gestern mittag einspiele, dann startet der server so weit das er Pingbar ist. Aber die SSH verweigert sich gänzlich!  also auch keine Lösung!


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2013)

Zur main.cf:

Zeile:

smtp_bind_address = 85.24.154.107inet_protocols = all

muss sein:

smtp_bind_address = 85.24.154.107
inet_protocols = all

Es scheint so als ob Du smtp_bind_address eingefügt hast ohne am Ende der Zeile return zu drücken, so dass Änderungen die über Postfix "postconf" Befehl durchgeführt werden zu einer "doppelten" zele geführt haben.

das bind_address kann auch dazu führen dass amavisd die emails die er von postfix bekommt nicht wieder in die queue einfügen kann, denn er erwartet einen postfix auf IP 127.0.0.1 und das hast Du mit dem bind_address deakiviert.


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke Till. Soweit so gut...
Nun steht zur debatte, wo ISPC3 änderungen macht wenn man eine zusätzliche IP einträgt?!? (Damit ich das System wieder ans laufen bekomme) Ich denke da werde ich das Handbuch nicht eindeutig genug gelesen haben. 

@F4RR3LL:

Was du sagst mag schon richtig sein, jedoch wurde der Server in dem halben Jahr mindestens 5x neu gestartet. (SoftReboot) Ich denke hierbei wären die Probleme ja dann nach deiner These auch schon aufgetreten.


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2013)

> Nun steht zur debatte, wo ISPC3 änderungen macht wenn man eine zusätzliche IP einträgt?!? (Damit ich das System wieder ans laufen bekomme) Ich denke da werde ich das Handbuch nicht eindeutig genug gelesen haben.


Per Default macht es nur eine Änderung in der apache Konfigurationsdatei "ispconfig.conf". Wenn Du die optionale Einstellung zur automatischen netzwerkkonfiguration aktiviert hast (ist standardmäßig ausgeschaltet), dann wier die Ip zusätzlich in /etc/network/interfaces hinzugefügt.


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

Ok. also da hab ich an beiden orten kontrolliert. da ist nix von der zusätzlichen IP zu sehen. Wäre ja auch wieder zu schön gewesen!  Ich hasse mein Leben manchmal...

Na ich danke dir auf jeden Fall ganz doll.
Werde mal sehen wie ich hier weiter komme...


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

@till:
Aufgrund der OS und Softwarevielfalt im Bezug auf ISPConfig3 stelle ich jetzt mal die dümmste aller Fragen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin angeraunzt zu werden, dass es offtopic ist.

Bei einer Neuinstallation bei der auf Kompatibilität mit anderer Software Wert gelegt wird und lediglich die Komponenten HTTP, pop3, SMTP, IMAP, FTP und webDAV benötigt werden, bei einem Seitenaufkommen von geschätzten 50 kleineren Webseiten, welche Installations-/Kombinations-Variante würdest du empfehlen, da du ja sagtest du hast schon so viele Server eingerichtet. Was also würdest du in diesem Fall als deines Erachtens nach beste Kombination verwenden?

Also welches OS mit welchem Webserver und welchen MailDaemon usw.


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2013)

Nimm den perfect setup debian squeeze bzw. jetzt debian wheezy mit apache und dovecot.


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Nimm den perfect setup debian squeeze bzw. jetzt debian wheezy mit apache und dovecot.


Das nenne ich eine spontane und klare Aussage! DANKE!


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

Pffffffff! OK. System ist erreichbar per SSH.
Momentan bekomme ich nach dem totalen System-Crash die folgende Meldung beim Start von Apache2


```
Starting web server: apache2Syntax error on line 112 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-hochz25.besthand.de.vhost:
Wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web273/.php-fcgi-starter cannot be accessed: (2)No such file or directory
Action 'start' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.
 failed!
```
Spontane Frage bedarf spontaner Antwort.
Ich mutmase mal: 
/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-hochz25.besthand.de.vhost löschen
oder
.php-fcgi-starter aus anderem Web kopieren und bei Bedarf anpassen?


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, lösche die vhost datei um apache starten zu können. Der vhost ird neu erstellt inkl fcgi starter wenn du ihn dpäter in ispconfig editierst.


----------



## m0j01812 (13. Mai 2013)

Jo ich hab den anderen weg gewählt... und habe den fcgi.starter kopiert und angepasst! hat auch funktioniert...
nun habe ich noch nen problem mit ispc3:

Error.log gibt folgendes Problem

```
[Mon May 13 19:58:06 2013] [error] [client 204.45.18.78] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFi
[Mon May 13 19:58:06 2013] [error] [client 204.45.18.78] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFi
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Mon May 13 19:58:17 2013] [error] [client 87.172.224.210] PHP Warning:  require_once(/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php): failed to open stre
[Mon May 13 19:58:17 2013] [error] [client 87.172.224.210] PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required '../lib/config.inc.php' (include_path='.
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Mon May 13 20:00:13 2013] [error] [client 66.249.76.118] File does not exist: /var/www/robots.txt
[Mon May 13 20:00:13 2013] [error] [client 66.249.76.118] File does not exist: /var/www/images
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Mon May 13 20:00:50 2013] [error] [client 157.56.93.63] File does not exist: /var/www/images
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
```
Ich hoffe dann haben wir es bis zum neu Aufsetzen... :-S


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2013)

Das hatten wir gestern schon, ich zitiere mich mal aus post #12 

"Schau mal bitte ins suexec.log, dort muss der Fehler drin stehen."


----------



## m0j01812 (14. Mai 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Das hatten wir gestern schon, ich zitiere mich mal aus post #12
> 
> "Schau mal bitte ins suexec.log, dort muss der Fehler drin stehen."


Ups... übermüdung. sorry...


----------

